# Central Bank issues guidelines on Debt Management Firms



## LDFerguson (11 Oct 2013)

The Central Bank issued the Authorisation Requirements & Standards for Debt Management firms this morning along with the relevant application form and guidance on completing same.  [broken link removed]


----------



## Brendan Burgess (11 Oct 2013)

Hi Liam

Have you read them? Fancy doing a summary?


----------

